# Gummy Sweets



## TheLAWvirus (Oct 28, 2015)

How does your body deal with gummy sweets such as haribos and wine gums. For me haribos are completely fine in certain amounts and I'm just trying wine gums now but I'm expecting the same as the haribos. Although I've heard that both are usually bad for IBS suffers because of the sweetners in them. This is one of the reason I can't handle fizzy drinks as the sweetners upset my stomach. However anyways I was wondering how your body reacts with gummy sweets.


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

I had the worst flare up yesterday and can only put it down to eating several Fruit Jellies.


----------

